

Lionel Messi completely deserved to win the Golden Ball - wslh
http://babb.telegraph.co.uk/2014/07/lionel-messi-completely-deserved-to-win-the-golden-ball-because-he-was-brilliant-at-the-world-cup/

======
k8thegreat
Too bad it wasn't a team full of Messi's.

